# Uk Childminder relocating to Vancouver



## Nicholls5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Guys

Hope someone can help, my husband is a carpenter and we have secured emploment in Vancouver and will be relocating on a work visa.

I am now left wondering about my own employment, in the UK I am a registered home childminder, does anyone know if I can do this in Vancouver and how i would go about getting my licence.

Any help would be great:confused


----------



## Zoe M (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello,
I am a UK expat, I have lived in vancouver for over 4 years. Did you ever make it over here. I am interested because I have a new baby and I am looking for a child minder who can help me out when I return to work.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Do u know what nannies earn in Vancouver?Im a nanny and my husband is a carpenter and hoping to move to Vancouver or Alberta in a yr x


----------

